# 5.1 speakers - question about how to place speakers



## dark_angel (Dec 29, 2008)

if i got 5.1 speaker setup and placed the left and right speakers on the either side and the rear left and right on the appropriate side right next to the right and left would it sound all right?

eg:
RearL Left               Laptop              Right  RearR

as my room is very small I understand it wouldn't be as effective as behind but would it still sound allright?


----------



## SRcobra (Dec 29, 2008)

There are 5 satellite speakers and one subwoofer.
So yes you could place them like that. But you still have a center speaker to place... 

RearL Left (Centre) Laptop (Centre) Right RearR

And your going to have to place the subwoofer somewhere...

Honestly, if i were you i would save your money and buy a decent 2.1 system.
Maybe the Logitech Z-2300 Thats about £90/115$  ?


----------



## dark_angel (Dec 29, 2008)

the thing is i want the 5.1 for watching dvd and movies. I could place the sub on the floor and the center on the desk behind the laptop. but would it sound alright.
If not i might just wait till i get my own place.


----------



## SRcobra (Dec 29, 2008)

Ah right, well i guess it wouldnt hurt to use a 5.1, i mean i will still sound good because your using 5 Satellites, but it won't sound a good as it can, know what i mean? 

What system do you have in mind?


----------



## dark_angel (Dec 29, 2008)

thinking of the logitech g51


----------



## SRcobra (Dec 29, 2008)

There good


----------



## dark_angel (Dec 29, 2008)

thats good to hear.


----------



## PunterCam (Dec 30, 2008)

So you're wanting to have all 5 speakers in front of you? Don't do it. 

If you're gonna be watching movies often, and are willing to move the rear satellites behind you, then it becomes a bit more useful. 5.1 systems can have a slight delay for the rear speakers, and not all systems will be adjustable, so there could be some weird phasing/chorusy issues with them all in a line.


----------



## dark_angel (Dec 30, 2008)

ok well i might just movie behind me when watching a movie and have in a line when playing music


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Dec 30, 2008)

You'll be better off to keep them set up properly at all times. It will save a lot of hassle.


----------



## dark_angel (Dec 30, 2008)

well i got the speakers and I've managed to get the rear speakers sort of behind me. 

I have the center, left and right around the laptop and rear left to the left and back a little and rear right a little behind. 

I know it would be better right be hind me but it will have to do at lest they are behind.


----------



## SRcobra (Dec 30, 2008)

If its too much hastle, you could always unplug the back two, until you get your own place?


----------



## cohen (Dec 30, 2008)

dark_angel said:


> if i got 5.1 speaker setup and placed the left and right speakers on the either side and the rear left and right on the appropriate side right next to the right and left would it sound all right?
> 
> eg:
> RearL Left               Laptop              Right  RearR
> ...



I do that, and it's fine 

I have the logitech X 540's for my desktop, works' great!

Good Luck,

Cohen


----------

